# Recommended an audio book



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm about to be in the car for 7 hours. Can anyone recommend an audiobook? I'm currently into better man / relationship books


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I listen to Audio Books like its my job, lol. I can recommend a ton.

Can you explain your taste a little more? Are you looking for self-help, relationship guides or novels in which there is a strong male lead and romance?


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

UnicornCupcake said:


> I listen to Audio Books like its my job, lol. I can recommend a ton.
> 
> Can you explain your taste a little more? Are you looking for self-help, relationship guides or novels in which there is a strong male lead and romance?



Self help, informational stuff is all I can do. If I'm not learning something I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

With at least an hour commute each way for work I’ve listed to over two hundred books in the last decade. Without know more I’m just going to toss out a few of my recent favorites

American Gods by Neil Gaiman 
https://www.amazon.com/American-Gods-Tenth-Anniversary-Novel/dp/0062472100


14 by peter clines
https://www.amazon.com/14-Peter-Cli...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind Hardcover – February 10, 2015 
by Yuval Noah Harari 
https://www.amazon.com/Sapiens-Huma...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


A Short History of Nearly Everything Paperback – September 14, 2004 
by Bill Bryson 
https://www.amazon.com/Short-History-Nearly-Everything/dp/076790818X


The Disappearing Spoon: And Other True Tales of Madness, Love, and the History of the World from the Periodic Table of the Elements by Sam Kean
https://www.amazon.com/Disappearing...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

these were fun & weird

The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse by Robert Rankin
https://www.amazon.com/Hollow-Choco...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Sausages by Tom Holt 
https://www.amazon.com/Life-Liberty-Pursuit-Sausages-Holt/dp/0316080020


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I've re-read these several times

SEX AT DAWN : HOW WE MATE WHY WE STRAY & WHAT IT MEANS
by Ryan, Christopher; Jetha, Cacilda
https://www.amazon.com/SEX-AT-DAWN-...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


Catching Fire: How Cooking Made Us Human by Richard Wrangham 
https://www.amazon.com/Catching-Fir...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking by Susan Cain 
https://www.amazon.com/Quiet-Power-...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

I do road trips, and at some of the truck stops they have CD audio books. The best ones i have gotten were the old radio play ones. Like a robert heinlein pulp fiction war book or sci fi book. They are acted well enough to really get you into the story, so that you actually pay attention to what they are saying on a long trip.

some ideas:
https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/space-cadet-robert-a-heinlein/1100358696?ean=9781501236358&st=PLA&sid=BNB_DRS_Core+Shopping+Books_00000000&2sid=Google_&sourceId=PLGoP67429&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhZ3E18Tf1wIV1IuzCh0sSgIFEAYYAiABEgJGDfD_BwE



Not sure how this AUDIBLE thing works, but here is one like that

https://www.amazon.com/Stranger-in-a-Strange-Land/dp/B00005QTH2


----------

